# I wasn't planing to fish today, but



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I took a ride down to the cut today after the front hit just to look at the water. With the howling wind and high pressure, I wasn't even gonna get out of the truck, let alone try to fish. When I got to the cut, my uncle was there with his grandson trying to put the boy on some fish, but it was a lost cause the way the current was ripping out. I told him I would run to the surf and throw a couple rods out and if I caught something I would call him so he could bring his grandson and hopefully let him reel something in. I casted 2 rods out with half crab from the sand and waited. If I was a betting man I would have bet everything I had that there was no way to catch a fish today, and I would have lost. In about 20 minuets one of the rods slacked up. I reeled up about 40 yards of slack than the line came tight and started pulling drag, REDFISH ON. After a spirited battle and a couple pics I sent her on her way. I called my uncle and told him to come on. As soon as I hung up the phone I looked at my other rod and it was bowed over and peeling drag. I few minuets later I had a big drum hitting the sand. My uncle and his grandson got there just as I was releasing the drum. I got both the rods casted back out and started waiting again, but didn't have to wait long. One of the rods started going off so I called the grandson over and handed him the rod. I had to help him keep the rod tip up, but he did all the reeling by himself and after a short battle he had his first redfish in his hands. To say he was excited was a understatement. He even insisted on releasing it his self. After that the wind switched around the the east and cover our lines with dead water hyacinth so we called it a day.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You bring such joy to so many...........thank you.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good story. Nice fish.


----------

